# Some Thoughts On Intuitive Shooting And Natural Pointing



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Just like the title states....


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicely done Nathan. Well put.
Philly


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting the video Nathan. As you said, consistency and practice make it happen. Another important point with intuitive shooting is "feedback" from the POI. When someone is first developing/ingraining the intuitive skills, it's important to closely watch the POI. We learn the trajectory through observed impact locations at various distances. It's helpful to hesitate after the shot, observe the impact location and let the feedback register. We will make automatic adjustments when the POI isn't where we want it.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for posting the video Nathan. As you said, consistency and practice make it happen. Another important point with intuitive shooting is "feedback" from the POI. When someone is first developing/ingraining the intuitive skills, it's important to closely watch the POI. We learn the trajectory through observed impact locations at various distances. It's helpful to hesitate after the shot, observe the impact location and let the feedback register. We will make automatic adjustments when the POI isn't where we want it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Excellent explanation!

please let me add two things i learned from my experience as a bow shooter:

with a bow, as intuitive shooter, i tried to use the most bright feather as fletching. it helps to visualize and memorise the trajectory.
so i think shooting bright slingshot ammo could really help

the second things is to focus more on your feelings than in the result. It really help with consistancy.
With a bow, more than often, i know that the arrow will hit the targer as soon as i release. And on focusing on sensations, i know why i miss a shot : arm going down, bad form, draw to short etc...

( hope my english is correct







)


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> Excellent explanation!
> 
> please let me add two things i learned from my experience as a bow shooter:
> 
> ...


You are exactly right on both points. It is very important to trust ones intuition when shooting intuitively. Feel is as important as technique in many instances. I too started out as an archer and the visual cues of the projectile in flight combined with the felt sense of the shot are very valuable feedback for the shooter.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very true that the instant you release you already know you'll hit the target. I always look for that feeling.


----------



## catasling (Dec 11, 2011)

Is there such a thing as intuitive shooting though?surely the brain sees the target and then makes calculations? In a sense aiming?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

You, my friend, are an excellent public speaker. Very well done! and you look like the guy from super troopers. Great video.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice post, thank you Nathan.
I never truly aimed, and I kind of don't want to.
I want to get better though but I want it to be intuitive.

Most sports are done this way, from hitting a baseball, (throwing a pitch too) to passing a football or shooting a basket.
I'd imagine that most quick draw quick shooters - the kind of guys who toss a washer in the air and shoot through it for instance - aren't actually aiming either, are they?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi catasling,

This is quite a controversial topic. Fortunately it is very possible to become an accurate intuitive shooter without completely undertanding how the process actually works.

Here is my take, for what it's worth.
- "Aiming" is simply directing the projectile towards the target. 
- We all "aim" when shooting. 
- If we don't aim then we are randomly flinging projectiles with no desire to hit any particular target.

Conscious aiming: 
- We can consciously aim the slingshot by using a fixed reference point on the frame (i.e. forks, bands, or sight)
- "Conscious" aiming requires consistency. We are depending on our form being the same for each shot.
- Inconsistencies in the aiming or the execution of the shot will affect the accuracy.

Subconscious aiming: 
- Often referred to as intuitive or instinctive shooting.
- With "intuitive" shooting our subconscious does the aiming. 
- Intuitive shooting is not randomly flinging ammo. There is a definite process to the alignment (directing projectile).
- We can subconsciously aim by learning how the visual picture should look for a hit on target. 
- "Intuitive" shooting requires consistency and much practice to develop. Nathan referred to this as "ingraining" everything in your mind.
- The POI provides feedback to our conscious (and subconscious) and assists us with making adjustments.
- We become _comfortable_ when our subconscious sees our frame in the right position, when our draw is consistent, when our release is smooth, and when our follow-through is good. Practice has devleoped the comfort. We already know that we will make a hit when all these factors "feel" right (comfortable). We learn to trust the comfortable feeling.
- Before a shot hits, we know if we have messed up the execution of the shot. We don't have that same comfort feeling when we mess up (i.e. bad release, short draw, frame out of position, poor follow-through). We can often predict a miss before we see the results.
- Intuitive shooting is quick. For many of us, our conscious mind can't work that fast. We learn to trust our subconscious mind.. 
- Like with all sports, there will be those with elite abilities. Some shooters may even develop the ability to become accurate while straying away from a fixed process. Darrell (dgui) is a good example. Some shooters may be able to do wild tricks like shooting from the hip or smacking objects out of the air. They may be able to make hits while using different draw lengths or anchor positions. The elite shooters are great motivation but don't feel bad if you are only accurate when sticking to the strict fundamentals of intuitive shooting. 

As a past stickbow shooter, intuitive shooting with slingshots was a natural transition for me. Consciously aiming a slingshot took quite a bit of practice to figure out. Both aiming methods are enjoyable and have their benefits. Hopefully I can improve with both styles. 

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

good info, great video. Subbed to your YT Channel as well.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Northerner made some good points, especially the one that the whole "aiming" battle is often contentious.

Sure, we all aim. However, our immediate focus is different for those who consciously aim versus those who intuitively aim. I prefer to think of an "intuitive aim" to originate at the target and the conscious aim to originate at the shooter. To be more clear- the intuitive shooter is often hyper focused on the target with the awareness of the slingshot, bands, and pouch at the back of his conscious awareness- if at all. Both eyes are generally open and active. Whereas the "aimer" is very focused on the bands, frame, pouch in relation to the target in a conscientious way that is often not present for the intuitive shooter. Often one eye is closed or the intentional use of the dominant eye over the bands or sight plane is present.

So yes, I believe all shooting requires some degree of aiming. The intuitive shooter is doing so passively whereas the "aimer" is doing so in a direct and purposeful way.

I think the same parallel applies to say, shooting a rifle with iron sights at a stationary target versus shooting a clay in the air with a shotgun. The rifle shooter is actively and consciously lining up the front and rear sight in relation to the target whereas the shotgun shooter is focused on the moving target and trusting that muscle memory will place the gun in relation to their body and sight plane in a consistent manner. Both are "aiming", just different modes of doing so.

Ultimately, it matters not. As long as you are having fun and hitting the target at a level of consistency you find satisfactory, it is all good!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, the clay target shooting pararell is a good one Nathen.
I was also thinking about casting a fishing lure - particularly fresh water fishing.
You certainly don't aim down the length of the rod, but often when fishing - I need to direct a cast under an overhanging tree branch right at that _spot _- maybe beside some submerged piece of cover - or maybe _slightly_ beyond it, where I think a bass may be lurking. (I might even see the bass)
The speed of my casting arm, point of release of my finger on the line - angle of the rod...
It's all intuitive.
Much like my slingshot shooting however - sometimes I nail that cast with precision and finesse...
Other times my lure gets hung up in that overhanging branch!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Nathan,

I like your comparison of the two shooting styles. "Intuitive" traditional archers often like to say they are "burning a hole in the target with their eyes" or "focus on a spot". As you said, the focus originates at the target. Most of us will mess up an intuitive shot if we momentarily redirect our focus to the frame or bands. Redirecting our focus breaks the concentration required for this type of shooting.

I forgot to mention "peripheral vision" in my previous posting. It plays a huge roll in intuitive/instinctive shooting. Our subconscious uses peripheral when aiming.

There was an excellent book on *intuitive/instinctive shooting*, written by psychology doctor and archer Jay Kidwell. Jay goes into the details of how we intuitively shoot and what is happening throughout the shot. He also goes into target panic, why it happens and how to beat it. Jay's book is a 2004 print titled "Instinctive Archery Insights". Here is a good quote from Jay's book:

"Instinctive archery requires an alliance between the subconscious and the conscious. The subconscious learns through hours of practice the mechanics and calculation of archery. The conscious then gives the orders of when (timing) and where (target) those mechanics should be employed".

Many shooters have no interest in the psychology behind intuitive shooters. The style works for them and that's enough. Other shooters enjoy the details of how it all works. Thankfully we have guys like Nathan and Jay around who share the facts and take away the voodoo mystery behind this shooting style.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

The January 14th, 2012 issue of *Science News*has an excellent story titled Brainy Ballplayers - elite athletes get their heads in the game.
The article how the brains of top atheltes weed out superfluous information - concentrating on the essential motor centers*.*


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Excellent video!

We need to get together some time. I'd love to watch you shoot

Bill


----------

